# wasatch west bear



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

trying to gather some info for the wasatch west bear unit. are the bears out already? if not about when do they. hows acces i know most of the unit is still snowed in. anyone heard of any bears being killed yet


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

I wouldn't get too excited until mid-may. The bears are starting to move up there. I know Eastern UT they are out in force, but there is no snow. There is a Bruiser up RH Fork of Hobble Creek, my best advice would be to go walk ridges on a warm day and see what is moving.

-HOUND


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks hound ya i kinda figured it wouldn be until mid to the end of may til it would start picking up.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

I would still get out and see what is moving, last year they were out and about at this time, and there was a ton of snow. I was taught this, when there is 6" of green grass, the bears will for sure be out. And time and time again it has proven to be right. Grass is what they eat when the first wake up, to get the "PLUG" out. 
Are you using hounds or a "donut pile" ? I know that Magnum up RH Hobble needs some lead poisoning, and Wasatch has an extension, it goes until june 7th. Let me know if you need some help.
-Hound


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im pretty familiar with the unit spend quit a bit of time on the unit but not this early in the year and not chasing bears usually chasing elk around. ya we are going to use hounds


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Where is Hobble creek, I am not on the bear hunt but I would like to take a hike to finally see my first bear, and my Girlfriend would love it too. 
Thanks


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

The chances of you actually seeing any bear in the woods without the us of hounds or bait is not in your favor. Hobble is east of Mapleton/Springville.

-Hound


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

The odds are very very unlikely that you'll simply take a hike and see a bear. That said, In the past 5 years of elk hunting the Hobble Creek area, between myself and 3 brothers we've seen 3 bears, 1 additional set of very fresh tracks, and 2 sets of claw marks on trees. The bear tracks were actually over the top of our tracks made 2 hours earlier.

Good Luck!


----------

